# A child's book to help little ones cope with Divorce or separation



## loveSprite (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello all,

I just wanted to share a book that has helped my little 4-year old cope with the change of Divorce or Separation. It's called Two Homes by Claire Masurel: 


Two Homes: Claire Masurel, Kady MacDonald Denton: 9780763619848: Amazon.com: Books

My little one cries every few weeks about our separation and Mommy and Daddy living apart, so I'm doing everything I can to help. I even bought him two copies, so he'd have one with me and one with my husband at his new apartment.

I hope that this is a good resource to all of you that have precious little ones. Trying to make them understand without using painful words is really tough and heartbreaking. At least books such a this one might help:


Best,

-LoveSprite


----------



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you. I have been looking.


----------

